

Teens create a Facebook app to combat bullying & potentially win money - bootload
http://promoshq.wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/195567?/contest

======
bootload
via @zephoria <https://twitter.com/#!/zephoria/status/182636836290699264> for
<http://us.reachout.com/about-us/who-is-behind-reach-out>

